# Plain yogurt/feeding issue



## wbtp805 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok... I used to mix the dry food with either hot water or plain yogurt...

For hot water just want to enhance the smell so my pup will eat better.... but his poop become very watery... and we ask the trainer she told us just use plain yogurt or cottage cheese...

Today.. i brought this plain yogurt (greek style) i thought it was the same.. but it make my pup has a diaharra.. is plain yogurt greek style is the same thing?

and she also poop 3-4 times a day... is that alot? she eat 4 cups per day now (per the instruction on the package) I m feeding her kirkland. She is now 15 wks old 35 lbs.. any comments?


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Surprised no one else has answered yet. What type of food was the breeder using? Kirkland's as in Costco? My vet has recommended food for my dogs based on their allergies and trust me a lot of goldens have sensitive stomachs. I use one teaspoon of non-fat plain yogurt for my golden boy and my basset. The female golden has decided that she really doesn't want it right now and eats around it. I can't say if greek yogurt is the same, but try a plain non-fat variety. Also have you read any books on how much to really feed the puppy? I know from experience that bag directions don't take into account treats or cookies. Call your vet and seek their advice. Hopefully, someone else will add a comment or two or search the forum as well. There is a lot of helpful advice here. Best wishes.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

There is a thread in the Nutrition...forum about Costco dog food. Seems like some people feed it and can recommend it. You might want to read it and possible contact any of the members who use it, but I would still call the vet. Of course, I'm very overprotective when it comes to tummy troubles.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Greek yogurt is the same as regular yogurt only thicker usually because it has been strained to let some of the liquid out. My almost 6 month old gets between 1/4 and 1/2 C of it most days frozen in his kong. It has helped his poops but I think like people some dogs can have problems with mild products so it could be the yogurt. My Jaro gets 3 C of Eukanuba LBP a day. 4 sounds like a lot to me but pooping 3 or 4 times seems within normal range.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I use Kirkland signature brand lamb and rice and also use greek yogurt every night, about 1 tablespoon. My dogs have done well on it, enjoy it, and their poops are normal. Have you recently switched foods?


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

We always use goats milk natural yoghurt rather than cows milk.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been putting a tsp of yogurt in my 9week old's food .. his poop has been alittle less firm but I am hoping it will firm up as he adjusts. I feed Wellness Puppy.

Maybe add some canned pumpkin to firm it up (not pumpkin pie filling) 

Does anyone know when he will be old enough to add the Dogzymes Digestive Enhancer?


----------



## wbtp805 (Aug 24, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> I use Kirkland signature brand lamb and rice and also use greek yogurt every night, about 1 tablespoon. My dogs have done well on it, enjoy it, and their poops are normal. Have you recently switched foods?


 
i used kirkland cos the breeder was using it before we take her home.. kirkland food for puppy..there is only one kind.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So when did the runny poops start? Did it start when you started the yogurt? If not, then I would take him to the vet after 1 or 2 more days of diahrrea. It can be a sign of giardia or coccidia.


----------



## wbtp805 (Aug 24, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> So when did the runny poops start? Did it start when you started the yogurt? If not, then I would take him to the vet after 1 or 2 more days of diahrrea. It can be a sign of giardia or coccidia.


here is our schedule:

6:00am poop (normal poop)
10:00 meal
10:15 poop (usually watery)
6:00 meal 
6:15 poop (usually watery)

Is it becuase they dont; have enough time to process the poop right after the meal? the morning poop is normall all the time.

I duuno is it sick or what.... this is my first pet... but she act very normal and playful all the time...


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmo too has normal poop in the morning and runny poop for the rest of the day. Am interested to see what people will say. Our guy is just on kibble, no yogurt.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would take a fecal sample to the vet to make sure he doesnt have a infection. Maybe cut down on the yogurt amount to see if that helps if the sample comes back well. When one of my foster puppies had coccidia he acted normal and had a good poop in the morning but the rest of the day loose.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

For the last month or more Jaro's poops have all been pretty solid--before that if there was any soft it came at the end of a more solid so it was solid than a little less but he has never had diarrhea except one time when he ate an edible nylabone when he was pretty young--less than 3 months. I have been giving him the yogurt or cottage cheese since he was 3 or 4 months, and I have pumpkin, too, now that it is back in the stores.I know the breeder gave him something so he would not have coccidia or giardia before we took him home. I do think a lot of these diarrhea issues are from the parasites because they are so common and so difficult to detect--a clean fecal sample does not always mean they are not present.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Its hard to say really. Try elimiating ANYTHING the breeder did not give. If she JUST fed the dry, then just do that. If the watery poop continues, I would call the vet, bring a fecal sample in, and see if there are any parasites, giardia or coccidia. I had a foster pup not too long ago, everything seemed fine for quite some time, poops were usually mushy, but we did change her food, so the rescue told me not to worry, it would get better. It didn't, and she ended up with a small amount of blood in her poop. Turned out to be coccidia. Its not that serious if treated, and we did, and now she is fine. MY POINT IS without a fecal exam, you can't be really sure. Eliminate any change, see if the watery poop continues. If it does, get a fecal exam.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Does your dog groan (or act in any way as if he has a tummy ache)?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im a big fan of keeping it very, very simple with puppies.....
Some dogs just dont tolerate the proteins in yogurt and cheese well...
At 15 weeks...he may be starting to loose his puppy teeth which can lead to loose stools too.


----------

